# Salt Lake City Visit



## gatofisch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'll be in Salt Lake City for an interview Dec 5-6 but am staying on through the 10th. Any recommendations on what I should do? I've never gone mountain biking before and might be interested in renting a bike and trying it out?

*mike


----------



## Mr.King (May 21, 2010)

There's ten inches of snow on the ground, with more predicted through the weekend.

May I suggest skiing instead?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

www.alta.com


----------

